# Sticky  Castor & Pollux Organix Grain-Free Range with Raw Bites Dog Food Review



## PetGuide.com

This Organix Grain-Free Range with Raw Bites Formula from Castor and Pollux is one of the few dog food products that carries the USDA Certified Organic seal. Made with a variety of premium-quality and organic ingredients, this recipe also features freeze-dried raw bites. The first ingredient for this formula is fresh organic chicken and the ingredients list is completely free from grains as well as corn, wheat, and soy ingredients. This organic dry food formula is nutritionally dense and easy for your dog to digest, plus it is supplemented with probiotics for healthy digestion. If you are looking for a high-quality dog food that will offer your dog complete and balanced nutrition, consider this Organix Grain-Free Range with Raw Bites Formula from Castor and Pollux.







ORGANIX GRAIN-FREE RANGE WITH RAW BITES FORMULA INGREDIENT ANALYSIS

Organic Chicken
Chicken Meal
Organic Peas
Organic Tapioca
Organic Pea Protein
Organic chicken is an excellent source of lean animal protein and it is also a complete protein which means that it contains all of the essential amino acids your dog needs.
Chicken meal offers the same nutritional benefits as fresh chicken but it has already been cooked to remove moisture which means that it is a much more concentrated source of protein.
Organic peas are loaded with dietary fiber and plant protein, plus they are naturally rich in Vitamins A, B, C, and K.
Organic tapioca is a highly digestible source of gluten-free, grain-free carbohydrate and a unique source of energy because it does not contain protein.
Organic pea protein is a supplementary source of protein in this dog food recipe.
ORGANIX GRAIN-FREE RANGE WITH RAW BITES FORMULA INGREDIENT LIST

Organic Chicken, Chicken Meal, Organic Peas, Organic Tapioca, Organic Pea Protein, Potato Protein, Organic Sunflower Meal, Organic Potatoes, Organic Coconut Oil (preserved with mixed tocopherols), Natural Flavor, Chicken Fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols), Salmon, Whitefish, Organic Alfalfa Meal, Minerals (Zinc Amino Acid Complex, Iron Amino Acid Complex, Copper Amino Acid Complex, Manganese Amino Acid Complex, Sodium Selenite, Calcium Iodate), Vitamins (Vitamin E Supplement, Niacin, Thiamine Mononitrate, d-Calcium Pantothenate, Vitamin A Acetate, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Riboflavin Supplement, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Biotin, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Folic Acid), Salt, Choline Chloride, Calcium Carbonate, Potassium Chloride, Dried Blueberries, Dried Yeast Culture, Dried Bacillus Coagulans Fermentation Product, Rosemary Extract.
ORGANIX GRAIN-FREE RANGE WITH RAW BITES FORMULA GUARANTEED ANALYSIS

Crude Protein: min. 32%
Crude Fat: min. 14.5%
Crude Fiber: max. 5%
Moisture: max. 10%
Calcium: min. 1.0%
Phosphorus: min. 0.8%
Vitamin E: min. 75 IU/kg
Glucosamine: min. 1,200 mg/kg
Chondroitin: min. 1,200 mg/kg
Omega 6: min. 0.4%
Omega 3: min. 3.5%

~Petguide.com


----------

